

Ask HN: New E-Reader (Kobo) Suggest some PDF reads? - captaincrunch

Hey everyone, just wondering if anyone could suggest any PDF's that I could download and read on my new e-Reader?<p>Anything recommended here by fellow hackers will likely be relevant!
======
mikecane
If you're talking about an eInk device, you'll be in a world of pain if you
want worthwhile PDFs, which are generally non-reflowable. I've done a big list
of such PDFs for iPad (and other tablet) owners here:

PDFs For Free <http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2012/03/22/pdfs-for-free/>

Your best bet is to stick with ePub on eInk.

------
armenarmen
I really like these guys: <http://hackershelf.com/browse/>

